# wie es ihm gelang, so viele Sprachen zu beherrschen / beherrscht zu haben



## Taman

Sterbend nahm et mit sich ins Grab sein Geheimnis- wie es ihm gelang, so viele Sprachen zu beherrschen/beherrscht zu haben. 

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, welchen Infinitiv ich benutzen soll.


----------



## bearded

Hallo
Ich würde sagen:  .._.sein Geheimnis: wie es ihm gelungen war, so viele Sprachen zu beherrschen_.
Es _war_ ihm vor seinem Tod _gelungen._

Nach dem Wort 'Geheimnis' würde ich einen Doppelpunkt setzen.


----------



## Taman

Ich dachte, dasselbe könnte doch mit dem Infitiv Perfekt ausgedrückt werden, deswegen habe ich meine Frage so formuliert.


----------



## bearded

Taman said:


> Ich dachte, dasselbe könnte doch mit dem Infitiv Perfekt ausgedrückt werden, deswegen habe ich meine Frage so formuliert.


'...wie es ihm gelang, ...beherrscht zu haben' würde aus meiner Sicht bedeuten, dass er zuerst die Sprachen beherrschte und es ihm erst danach gelang….
Ich denke, das kann nicht stimmen.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich denke, im konkreten Fall sind beide Formen korrekt, haben aber unterschiedliche Betrachtungsweisen.

... beherrscht zu haben: Rückblick auf das Leben, die Sprachbeherrschung spielt keine große Rolle mehr. Oderie Beherrschung ist abgeschwächt, wegen des Alters hat er viel vergessen. Dann funktioniert nur diese Form gut.

... zu beherrschen ... der Aspekt des Rückblicks ist abgeschwächt.

Ich würde "beherrscht zu haben" verwenden, da das Leben kurz vor dem Tod nochmal an ihm vorbei zieht.


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> Ich würde "beherrscht zu haben" verwenden


Würde dabei ''wie es ihm gelang'' unverändert bleiben? Was hältst Du von meinem Vorschlag in #2?  Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Hutschi

bearded said:


> Würde dabei ''wie es ihm gelang'' unverändert bleiben?






bearded said:


> .._.sein Geheimnis: wie es ihm gelungen war, so viele Sprachen zu beherrschen_.



Das funktioniert auch. Pragmatisch hat es die gleiche Bedeutung.


Es könnte einen Nord-Süd-Unterschied geben. Da bin ich aber nicht sicher.

.._.sein Geheimnis: wie es ihm gelungen war, so viele Sprachen zu beherrschen_.


Auch das funktioniert im gegebenen Kontext, aber die beiden anderen Formen wirken besser als Rückblick aufs Leben.
Ich sehe keinen Unterschied in der Bedeutung, nur in der Gewichtung.

Alle drei Formen beziehen sich auf die reale Vergangenheit, obgleich es grammatisch unterschiedliche Formen sind.

PS: Ein Doppelpunkt strukturiert deutlicher als ein Komma.  Komma ist aber auch korrekt.



edit: Ich habe überdacht: Doppelpunkt und Gedankenstrich strukturieren hier etwa gleich stark.

Wenn man einen Gedankenstrich setzt, darf es aber kein Abteilstrich bzw. Bindestrich sein.  Der Zwischenraum darf nicht fehlen.
Also korrekt:

Sterbend nahm er mit sich ins Grab sein *Geheimnis - wie *es ihm gelang, so viele Sprachen zu beherrschen/beherrscht zu haben. Noch besser wäre ein echter Gedankenstrich (englisch n-dash).


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> Würde dabei ''wie es ihm gelang'' unverändert bleiben?


Wenn überhaupt "beherrscht zu haben", dann mMn. so:
"...... sein Geheimnis:  wie es ihm gelungen war, so viele Sprachen beherrscht zu haben."

Aber _"so viele Sprachen beherrscht zu haben." _ überzeugt mich nicht, egal mit welcher Einleitung.



bearded said:


> Ich würde sagen: .._.sein Geheimnis: wie es ihm gelungen war, so viele Sprachen zu beherrschen_.


 
Genau das  würde ich  auch  sagen.



Hutschi said:


> ... beherrscht zu haben: Rückblick auf das Leben, die Sprachbeherrschung spielt keine große Rolle mehr. Oder die Beherrschung ist abgeschwächt, wegen des Alters hat er viel vergessen. Dann funktioniert nur diese Form gut.


Das verstehe ich gar nicht. Als er noch lebte, beherrschte er viele Sprachen. Darum geht es doch, oder? (Sonst würde man sich nicht die Frage stellen, wie ihm das gelungen war.)


----------



## Frantsi

Ich möchte tot sein, wenn ich einst all meine Geheimnisse mit ins Grab nehme!

An einem Satz, der mit dem Partizip »sterbend« beginnt, würde ich die hier diskutierten Feinheiten besser nicht diskutieren. Erst wenn er tot ist, würde ich – sehr gern mit der von bearded vorgeschlagenen und von JClaudeK befürworteten Formulierung mit dem Plusquamperfekt – schreiben: 

_Mit sich ins Grab nahm er sein Geheimnis, wie es ihm gelungen war, so viele Sprachen zu beherrschen._

Während seines Sterbens würde ich besser einen Bezug zur Zukunft herstellen, etwa so:

_Sterbend … [wurde ihm klar/ließ er uns verstehen …], dass er sein Geheimnis, wie es ihm gelungen war, so viele Sprachen zu beherrschen, mit sich ins Grab nehmen würde._


----------



## Taman

JClaudeK said:


> Wenn überhaupt "beherrscht zu haben", dann mMn. so:
> "...... sein Geheimnis:  wie es ihm gelungen war, so viele Sprachen beherrscht zu haben."


Würde das nicht bedeuten, dass er so viele Sprachen beherrscht hatte, ehe es ihm gelang? Was auch immer das bedeuten mag...


----------



## Hutschi

Nehmen wir an, ihm gelang, drei Sprachen zu beherrschen. Dann beherrschte er drei Sprachen erst von dem Augenblick an, in dem es ihm gelungen war. Der Augenblick ist als unscharf anzusehen, da es Übergänge gibt.


----------



## Hutschi

JClaudeK said:


> ...
> 
> 
> Das verstehe ich gar nicht. Als er noch lebte, beherrschte er viele Sprachen. Darum geht es doch, oder? (Sonst würde man sich nicht die Frage stellen, wie ihm das gelungen war.)



Ich denke, es ging darum, dass er das Geheimnis mit ins Grab nahm.
Ob er  kurz vor dem Sterben noch alle Sprachen beherrschte, spielt keine Rolle. Er hatte sie alle beherrscht, als er sie brauchte.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Nehmen wir an, ihm gelang, drei Sprachen zu beherrschen.


Das scheint leicht unterschätzt zu sein  :


> Once, being persistently pestered to reveal the truth, Gawroński replied: "I can speak and write in 40 languages and understand and read in about 100."


Cf.:
1910 besuchte ein polnisches Sprachgenie--Andrzej Gawroński...



Hutschi said:


> Ob er kurz vor dem Sterben noch alle Sprachen beherrschte, spielt keine Rolle. Er hatte sie alle beherrscht, als er sie brauchte.


Genau. Dann sind wir uns ja einig.


----------



## Taman

Nun bin ich komplett verwirrt. Könnten Sie mir bitte sagen, welche Sätze denn richtig sind?


----------



## JClaudeK

Richtig ist:


beardedJClaudeKFrantsi said:


> [ wir wissen nicht], wie es ihm gelungen war, so viele Sprachen zu beherrschen.


----------



## Hutschi

Es gibt noch mehr richtige Formen, aber jedenfalls ist die von Claude richtig.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Taman said:


> Sterbend nahm et mit sich ins Grab sein Geheimnis- wie es ihm gelang, so viele Sprachen zu beherrschen/beherrscht zu haben.


Er nahm sein Geheimnis – wie es ihm gelang, so viele Sprachen zu beherrschen – mit ins Grab.
Oder:
Das Geheimnis, wie es ihm gelang, so viele Sprachen zu beherrschen, nahm er mit ins Grab.


Taman said:


> Nun bin ich komplett verwirrt. Könnten Sie mir bitte sagen, welche Sätze denn richtig sind?


Ich stimme JCK zu (#15), würde aber ›gelang‹ bevorzugen.


----------



## Gernot Back

bearded said:


> '...wie es ihm gelang, ...beherrscht zu haben' würde aus meiner Sicht bedeuten, dass er zuerst die Sprachen beherrschte und es ihm erst danach gelang….


_Das Geheimnis, wie es ihm gelungen war, so viele Sprachen beherrscht zu haben, nahm er mit ins Grab._​​Das klänge für mich danach, dass er in einer Art Pfingsterlebnis nur vorübergehend so viele 'Sprachen' 'beherrschte', es ihm aber gelungen war, sich sofort danach und noch deutlich vor seinem Ableben wieder davon zu befreien und zu Normalität und Verstand zurückzukehren. 
Zungenrede – Wikipedia


----------



## bearded

Gernot Back said:


> in einer Art Pfingsterlebnis


  
Was hältst Du von meinem Vorschlag …._wie es ihm gelungen war, so viele Sprachen zu beherrschen.. _?


----------



## Gernot Back

bearded said:


> Was hältst Du von meinem Vorschlag …._wie es ihm gelungen war, so viele Sprachen zu beherrschen.. _?


Klar, nur durch die Verwendung des Infinitiv Präsens kommt Gleichzeitigkeit zustande; das _Gelingen_ und das _Beherrschen_ sollten gleichzeitig erfolgen, sonst kommt es zu so einer komischen Interpretation wie von dir oder mir beschreiben. Bei deiner Lesart fehlt allerdings meines Erachtens dann auch noch das Objekt des Gelingens, wodurch der Satz ungrammatisch wird.


----------



## JClaudeK

Gernot Back said:


> das _Gelingen_ und das _Beherrschen_ sollten gleichzeitig erfolgen, ....
> Bei deiner Lesart fehlt allerdings meines Erachtens dann auch noch das Objekt des Gelingens, wodurch der Satz ungrammatisch wird.


Warum denn?

Es gelingt ihm/ gelang ihm/ ist ihm gelungen, viele Sprachen zu beherrschen.  
Was soll hier am Infinitiv Präsens falsch sein?


----------



## bearded

Gernot Back said:


> Bei deiner Lesart fehlt …. das Objekt des Gelingens, wodurch der Satz ungrammatisch wird.


_Es war mir gelungen, etwas zu tun. _ Ist 'etwas zu tun' nicht das Objekt des Gelingens? Mein Problem wäre eher:  ist dabei 'es' ein unpersönliches _dummy subject _oder ein Korrelat?


----------



## Gernot Back

JClaudeK said:


> Es gelingt ihm/ gelang ihm/ ist ihm gelungen, viele Sprachen zu beherrschen.
> Was soll hier am Infinitiv Präsens falsch sein?


Gar nichts, das hatte ich ja auch gesagt: Nur durch die Verwendung des Infinitiv Präsens kommt die (erwünschte) Gleichzeitigkeit zustande. Der Infinitivsatz wird also jeweils gleichzeitig gelesen:

_Es gelingt ihm, dass er viele Sprachen spricht._​_Es gelang ihm, dass er viele Sprachen sprach._​_Es wird ihm gelingen, dass er viele Sprachen sprechen wird._​
Der Infinitiv Perfekt dient hingegen zum Ausdruck von Vorzeitigkeit:

_Ich freue mich, Sie kennengelernt zu haben!_​=>
_Ich freue mich, dass ich Sie kennengelernt habe._​
entsprechend:

_*Es gelang ihm, viele Sprachen gesprochen zu haben. _​=> 
_*Es gelang ihm, dass er (vorher einmal) viele Sprachen gesprochen hat
(, dann aber nur noch eine oder gar keine mehr)._​
Mit anderen Worten:

_Es gelang ihm, das Sprechen vieler Sprachen einzustellen/zu überwinden._​
Das ergibt aber keinen Sinn und daher die Markierung, die ich dabei empfinde.


----------



## Gernot Back

bearded said:


> _Es gelingt mir, etwas zu tun. _ Ist 'etwas zu tun' nicht das Objekt des Gelingens?


Doch natürlich, aber was sollte dieses _Etwas-Tun_ konkret in deinem Kontext #4 sein, wenn das _Beherrschen vieler Sprachen_ vor dem _Gelingen_ liegt und daher nicht mehr Folge desselben sein kann?


bearded said:


> Mein Problem wäre eher:  ist dabei 'es' ein unpersönliches _dummy subject _oder ein Korrelat?


_Es_ ist ein Korrelat, denn es muss entfallen bzw. kann allenfalls durch _das_ erstezt werden, wenn du den Infinitivsatz voranstellst:

_Etwas zu tun, (das) gelingt mir (immer)._​


----------



## JClaudeK

Gernot Back said:


> fehlt allerdings meines Erachtens dann auch noch das Objekt des Gelingens, wodurch der Satz ungrammatisch wird.


Entschuldige, aber ich verstehe immer noch nicht, warum der Satz _ungrammatisch_ sein sollte.

Es geht bearded doch um "_wie es ihm gelungen war, so viele Sprachen zu beherrschen." _(#19) _ - _den (unserer Meinung nach) einzig richtigen Satz.


----------



## Gernot Back

JClaudeK said:


> Entschuldige, aber ich verstehe immer noch nicht, warum der Satz _ungrammatisch_ sein sollte.
> 
> Es geht bearded doch um "_wie es ihm gelungen war, so viele Sprachen zu beherrschen." _(#19) _ - _den (unserer Meinung nach) einzig richtigen Satz.


Ich bezog mich ja auch nicht auf @bearded's Satz #19 mit korrekter Gleichzeitigkeit im erweiterten Infinitiv Präsens, sondern auf seinen Satz #4 mit in diesem Kontext nicht sinnvoller Vorzeitigkeit im erweiterten Infinitiv Perfekt.


----------



## JClaudeK

Gernot Back said:


> Ich bezog mich ja auch nicht auf @bearded's Satz #19 mit korrekter Gleichzeitigkeit , sondern auf seinen Satz #4


Das war aber die Frage, auf die _ich_ mich in # 21 bezog. 

OK, gut, dass wir das geklärt haben.


P.S.
In #4 sagt _bearded_ ja selbst


bearded said:


> Ich denke, das kann nicht stimmen.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Präteritum ist das normale Erzähltempus in Biografien. Was sollte also an „gelang“ falsch sein? 


Gernot Back said:


> _Es gelingt ihm, dass er viele Sprachen spricht.
> Es gelang ihm, dass er viele Sprachen sprach.
> Es wird ihm gelingen, dass er viele Sprachen sprechen wird._


--> Es war ihm gelungen, dass er viele Sprachen gesprochen hatte.
Oder?

Plusquamperfekt hört sich für mich zwar nicht falsch an, aber ein bisschen merkwürdig schon.



Schlabberlatz said:


> würde aber ›gelang‹ bevorzugen


----------



## Gernot Back

Schlabberlatz said:


> Präteritum ist das normale Erzähltempus in Biografien. Was sollte also an „gelang“ falsch sein?


Im Sterben oder ins Grab gehend konnte er wohl kaum noch viele Fremdsprachen beherrschen, wahrscheinlich noch nicht einmal mehr seine Muttersprache! Man kolportiert ja auch, dass Goethes angeblich letzte Worte "mehr Licht!" ein im Sterben abgebrochener Satz in hessischer Mundart war:  "Mer liescht hier so unbequem!"



Schlabberlatz said:


> --> Es war ihm gelungen, dass er viele Sprachen gesprochen hatte.
> Oder?
> 
> Plusquamperfekt hört sich für mich zwar nicht falsch an, aber ein bisschen merkwürdig schon.


Doch, hier hört sich das zweimalige Plusquamperfekt unmotiviert an. Das wäre ja dann so etwas wie eine Vor-Vorvergangenheit, eine Art Ultraperfekt! Mit der Infinitivkonstruktion stört man sich deutlich weniger dran.
Vielleicht könnte dein _dass_-Satz aber genau die verquere Idee mit der Infinitiv-Perfekt-Konstruktion widerspiegeln.

*_Es war ihm gelungen, viele Sprachen gesprochen zu haben._​


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Gernot Back said:


> Im Sterben oder ins Grab gehend konnte er wohl kaum noch viele Fremdsprachen beherrschen, wahrscheinlich noch nicht einmal mehr seine Muttersprache!


Danke sehr!

Meine Frage war missverständlich, sorry. Ich bezog mich auf meine umformulierten Sätze. Ich hätte sie zitieren müssen, dann wäre die Frage nicht missverständlich gewesen. Also:


Schlabberlatz said:


> Er nahm sein Geheimnis – wie es ihm gelang, so viele Sprachen zu beherrschen – mit ins Grab.
> Oder:
> Das Geheimnis, wie es ihm gelang, so viele Sprachen zu beherrschen, nahm er mit ins Grab.


Basierend auf:


Frantsi said:


> _Mit sich ins Grab nahm er sein Geheimnis, wie es ihm gelungen war, so viele Sprachen zu beherrschen._


Hört es sich für dich OK an mit Präteritum?


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Schlabberlatz said:


> Plusquamperfekt hört sich für mich zwar nicht falsch an, aber ein bisschen merkwürdig schon.


Das bezog sich auf


JClaudeK said:


> "_wie es ihm gelungen war, so viele Sprachen zu beherrschen."_


Nochmal sorry.


----------



## Gernot Back

Schlabberlatz said:


> Hört es sich für dich OK an mit Präteritum?





Schlabberlatz said:


> Er nahm sein Geheimnis – wie es ihm gelang, so viele Sprachen zu beherrschen – mit ins Grab.
> Oder:
> Das Geheimnis, wie es ihm gelang, so viele Sprachen zu beherrschen, nahm er mit ins Grab.


Nein, denn wie gesagt; wenn er schon auf dem Weg ins Grab war, konnte er nicht gleichzeitig noch viele Sprachen beherrschen.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Gernot Back said:


> Nein, denn wie gesagt; wenn er schon auf dem Weg ins Grab war, konnte er nicht gleichzeitig noch viele Sprachen beherrschen.


Nochmal danke! Aber könnte man nicht folgendermaßen argumentieren: Er nimmt etwas mit, das heißt er ist noch zu einer Aktivität fähig. Natürlich nicht buchstäblich, man hat seine Leiche ins Grab gelegt. Aber wenn er in diesem Sprachbild noch zu _einer_ Sache fähig ist, warum sollte es dann abwegig sein, wenn er auch noch zu einer _anderen_ Sache fähig wäre, d. h. viele Sprachen zu beherrschen?


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hm, keine Antwort, schade. Aber man findet genügend Belege auch für Präteritum:


> Das Geheimnis, wie er dem israelischen Geheimdienst Mossad den entscheidenden Hinweis auf den Aufenthaltsort des Organisators der „Endlösung“ gab, nahm der hessische Generalstaatsanwalt mit ins Grab.
> Mossad und Apfelwein - WELT





> Das Geheimnis, wie er denn nun letztlich ausgerechnet auf Frauke als Testperson kam, nahm er mit ins Grab.
> Blöddruck-Messgerät – Stupidedia





> ... Steinblöcken und _nahm_ sein _Geheimnis, wie_ er die gigantischen Steinblöcke bewegte, _mit ins Grab_
> Irrlichter


----------



## Gernot Back

Schlabberlatz said:


> Aber man findet genügend Belege auch für Präteritum


All deine Beispiele halte ich für sprachlich schräg. Sie stünden im Nebensatz jeweils besser im Plusquamperfekt. Stupidedia ist ja wohl auch nicht dein Ernst!


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Gernot Back said:


> Sie stünden im Nebensatz jeweils besser im Plusquamperfekt.


Danke für die Rückmeldung. Wahrscheinlich ist Plusquamperfekt in den meisten Fällen tatsächlich besser. Was den vorliegenden Fall („wie es ihm gelang“) betrifft, finde ich Präteritum aber nach wie vor relativ unauffällig. (Damit meine ich aber nicht den unveränderten Satz „Sterbend etc.“, sondern die von mir genannten Varianten.) Wenn man es mit dem dritten Beispiel vergleicht (das mit den Steinblöcken) sieht man, dass das Bewegen der Steinblöcke zum Zeitpunkt des Sterbens bzw. des Mit-ins-Grab-Nehmens auf jeden Fall vorbei ist (d. h.: Plusquamperfekt wäre auf jeden Fall erste Wahl). Die Sprachbeherrschung Gawrońskis hingegen dürfte bis zu seinem Tod fortbestanden haben. (Vgl. #33.)


----------



## Schlabberlatz

In einem anderen Thread gesehen:


> *Zeitenfolge*
> Der Gebrauch der Zeiten in komplexen Sätzen bzw. bei der Verbindung eines Hauptsatzes mit einem Nebensatz wird im Deutschen durch bestimmte Prinzipien geregelt, die aber nicht immer streng befolgt werden. Die sogenannte Folge der Zeiten beschreibt die Kombination der Zeitformen im Haupt- und Nebensatz bei den drei möglichen Zeitverhältnissen Gleichzeitigkeit, Vorzeitigkeit und Nachzeitigkeit.


----------

